# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Εργαλεία & Όργανα Μέτρησης >  δραπανοκατσαβιδο σπιθες και χαλασμενο ?κουμπι..?

## gponiris

Καλησπερα σας.
Καταρχην συγνωμη για τις ορολογιες που θα χρησιμοποιησω αλλα ειμαι ερασιτεχνης 
Εχω ενα δραπανοκατσαβιδο ηλεκτρικο,το οποιο επειτα απο φαινομενο σπινθηρων σταματησε να δουλευει.
Εχω 2προβληματα.
1.Το ανοιξα και ειδα οτι το δεξι καρβουνακι εσπασε  :W00t: 
darapanokatsavido (1).jpg

Το εβγαλα για να μπορεσω να το παω σε κανα μαγαζι να το φτιαξουν αλλα δεν ξερω κανενα μαγαζι κοντα στο γαλατσι.
Μηπως ξερετε?Τι κοστος εχουν συνηθως(προβλεπω να παιρνω 2 γιατι το αριστερο οπως το ειδα εχει κανει κοιλη οποτε μαλλον θελει αλλαγη)?
2.Επειδη δεν ηξερα που να ξεκινησω το ψαξιμο της βλαβης υποθεσα οτι επρεπε να ψαξω σε αυτο το μαραφετι που δινει το ρευμα 
darapanokatsavido (6).jpg
Την εκανα ομως την πατατα  :Sad:  και απο το βιαιο ανοιγμα που του εκανα εσπασα ενα ελασμα μεσα(αυτο που οταν παταω το κουμπι σπρωχνει το ελασμα στα κατω ακρα και κανει επαφη με τα πλευρικα ελασματα).
Επειδη δεν ηθελα να χασω τα υπολοιπα ελασματα τα μπλοκαρα με ταινια μονωτικη κ μεχρι να βγαλω ακρη  :Closedeyes: 
darapanokatsavido (7).jpg
Οποτε τι κανω?Υπαρχει κανενα ανταλλακτικο για αυτο ή καποια πατεντα?
 :Cool:

----------


## agis68

Φυσικά για ολα υπάρχουν λύσεις μην ανγώνεσαι. Πρακτικά αν είναι καποια μάρκα σοβαρή που διαθέτει αντιπροσωπεία μπορέις να απευθυνθείς εκεί για ανταλλακτικά
Φυσικά απο φωτό και τοσο μακρυνή δεν μπορεί κανεις να σου βρει λύση για το ελασμα.
Θα εχεις πμ απο μενα για πρόταση



ΕDIT: Απ' τι βλέπω δεν δέχεσαι πμ. οπότε αν θες  για παραπέρα λύση στείλε μου εμενα πμ με καποια συνδεση ειτε τηλεφωνική ειτε μαιλ

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Επιδιόρθωσε ή άλλαξε το καλώδιο στον κύκλο που σημείωσα
χωρίς τίτλο.JPG

----------


## gponiris

Καλησπερα σας.
Ποσο χαιρομαι που υπαρχει ανταποκριση  :Smile: 
*Αγις* δεν γνωριζω αν εχει ανταλλακτικα γιατι ειναι μαρκα id13q-k κρουστικο δραπανο απο τα praktiker,αλλα για τη δουλεια που το ηθελα και χρησιμοποιησα ηταν χαρμανι.Το θεμα ειναι μηπως τα ανταλλακτικα θα μου κοστισουν οσο ενα καινουριο?
Οσο για το ελασμα φαντασου οτι επερνε τη θεση εκει που ειναι το πολυ ασπρο μασουρι κατω(αν βοηθαει πουθενα αυτο).
_Eπιδιορθωσα το προφιλ μου,γιαυτο ειχα θεμα με τα πμ.Τωρα τα λαμβανω κανονικα.Δοκιμασε να στειλεις παλι_ 
*Πετρο* το επιδιορθωσα το καλωδιο με το που το ειδα.Σε ευχαριστω για την παρατηρηση.

----------


## gponiris

Καλα τα νεα για σημερα.
Βρηκα καρβουνακια με 5ε και τα αντικατεστησα επιτυχως.
Εκανα και μια πατεντουλα με το διακοπτη(προσαρμοσα μια βιδουλα και ενα ελατηριο) και δουλεψε χαρμα(και οσο αντεξει)  :Tongue2: 
Αν υπαρχει βεβαια καποιος που να ξερει αν μπορω να αντικαταστησω το διακοπτη ειμαι ολος αυτια

*Απορια...*
Οταν βγαζει σπινθηρα(κοντα στα καρβουνακια) το δραπανο κατα τη λειτουργια του,σημαινει κατι ή ειναι φυσιολογικο?Ρωταω γιατι το εβγαζε και παλαιοτερα,αλλα μηπως υπαρχει καποια αλλη βλαβη τελικα?  :Confused1:

----------


## andyferraristi

Μπορείς να μας γράψεις που βρήκες καρβουνάκια γι αυτό το μαραφέτι ???
Σε ρωτώ γιατί ψάχνω κι εγώ για ένα δικό μου (SKIL 500) το οποίο όμως είναι ολόϊδιο με το δικό σου όπως το είδα στις φωτογραφίες.
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων ...

----------


## gponiris

> Μπορείς να μας γράψεις που βρήκες καρβουνάκια γι αυτό το μαραφέτι ???
> Σε ρωτώ γιατί ψάχνω κι εγώ για ένα δικό μου (SKIL 500) το οποίο όμως είναι ολόϊδιο με το δικό σου όπως το είδα στις φωτογραφίες.
> Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων ...



Φυσικα!Δεν ειναι μυστικο  :Smile: 
Δεν εχω ακριβως διευθυνση,αλλα κατεβαινοντας τη Γαλατσιου στο φαναρι της Αχαρνων,ακριβως στα δεξια σου με κατευθυνση προς μεταμορφωση εχει ενα μαγαζι με εργαλεια.
Πηγαινε εκει με τα καρβουνακια και ζητα του τα φθηνα με τα 5ε,γιατι εχει και αλλα με 10ε.Eπειδη βλεπω οτι εισαι Καλλιθεα δεν ξερω αν σε βολευει παντως...  :Unsure: 
Αν ψαξεις παντως κοντα στην περιοχη σου πιστευω δεν θα ειναι δυσκολο να βρεις.

----------


## andyferraristi

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ. Απλά σε ρώτησα γιατί δεν ξέρω σε τι είδους μαγαζί να ψάξω.

----------


## jakjak

σχεδον ολα τα μαγαζια που πουλανε εργαλεια εχουν.

----------

